# [SOLVED] USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution



## filenotfound (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I recently bought two 64GB USBs from eBay. Basically unbranded USBs - all they have written on them is "Made in Japan" - some of you may be familiar with this USB (Yea, ok, I couldn't resist)

They were working perfectly fine until I tried to format them using windows (without realising the limit was 32GB in vista for formatting). Obviously the format failed. So them I tried using HP USB Disk storage Format Tool.

Baically, one of the USBs is working perfectly now and reads the full 64GB (also stores that amount) and the speed etc. is all good. The other one, however, will not format even with HP DSFT. It reads as "Generic Flash Disk 2.0 2.40 (*8MB*)(M:\)". When attempting to format (with both FAT and NTFS) it comes up with an error message "Failed to format the device".

Even using Chipgenious I cannot determine the nature of the problem:

Device Name: +[M:]+USB Mass Storage Device(Generic Flash Disk 2.0 USB Device)

PnP Device ID: VID = 5136 PID = 4678
Serial Number: 5&&1153F663&&0&&4
Revision: 2.40

Device Type: Standard USB device - USB2.0 High-Speed

Chip Vendor: (No match record)
Chip Part-Number: (No match record)

Product Vendor: Generic
Product Model: Flash Disk 2.0

Tools on Web: (N/A)


I've run into a dead end on this on my own: Is the USB simply bricked or can it be repaired?

I had no important data on it but it's quite frustrating now not being able to solve the problem. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## filenotfound (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution*

Erm - Any Ideas guys?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution*

Try an app like dBan or killdisk to format the device. Aside from that it's trash.


----------



## filenotfound (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution*

Tried it - Didn't work.

Looks like USB's trash.

Thanks Anyways.

-


----------



## jason ace (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution*

hello! can anyone help me how to format my usb flash drive? it's only 4gb. but everytime i plug it in the pc and try to open it, a message will display "disk is not formatted do u want to format it now?" then i formatted it several times but another message will display saying "windows unable to finish format"... what's the problem? is there anyway possible to format it or i have to throw it away? what a waste...


----------



## T.B.A. (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution*



filenotfound said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently bought two 64GB USBs from eBay. Basically unbranded USBs - all they have written on them is "Made in Japan" - some of you may be familiar with this USB (Yea, ok, I couldn't resist)
> 
> ...


possible to empty the flash chip in a USB stick


----------



## T.B.A. (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: USB Device Fails Format - No obvious solution*

possible to empty the flash chip controller in a USB stick


----------

